# Really Great MBTI Test



## Parad0x (Aug 24, 2011)

It uses excel. You can save it to your computer. The questions are easy to follow. The results are great. I hadn't seen it until today, but I highly recommend it!

http://idigitalcitizen.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/free-keirseyan-temperament-test.xls


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Eh, the questions are identical to the vast majority of every other MBTI test out there. Nothing special.


----------



## Parad0x (Aug 24, 2011)

Aerorobyn said:


> Eh, the questions are identical to the vast majority of every other MBTI test out there. Nothing special.


I just like the format and the fact that if you want it on your computer, you can have instead of going to a website each time. 

There is a great explanation of it and how to use MBTI: Free Personality Test and Detailed Assessments « Digital Citizen

I figure this section of the forum is for people still fairly new and this one is straight forward enough.


----------



## Paragon (Mar 15, 2011)

It's just a rehash of PersonalityPage and the other Myers-Briggs tests, although the excel format is nifty.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

This tested me as an ENFJ
73% Extravert
86% Intuitive
67% Feeling
62% Judging


----------

